# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  Deep freeze khởi động lại đột ngột?

## nguyenluyen123

Mỗi lần đóng băng hay dở bỏ là nó khởi động lại máy rất đột ngột, như vậy có gây hư hại cho máy không?

----------

